# Watch Brands You Think You Should Like



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Have you got any watch brands you think you should like but for some reason or other when you think about it you don't ?









For me it is Panerai .... I keep thinking I should like them ..... but I just don't get the brand at all







Is there anyone of the Paneristi who can convince me otherwise?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmm interesting question.....

Probably Patek and JLC ( although I havent studied the range closely)









I know they are the pinnacle of ambition for a lot of wis , but I dont really find them visually stimulating...A case of 'its all in the name'...

I dont get AP's either....

And I would love a Panerai, but only 2 specific model, the 112 no second hand, exactly like the one Jon has for sale







and the Radiomir,I dont like the others, esp the chronos


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

For me it's Zenith, I love the idea of the El Primero movement etc & they're an understated but very respected brand, by all accounts of great quality.

Trouble is I just can't quite "dig" any of their watches (particularly the current ones).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't really ever lusted after an Hublot, but then again I can't afford one anyway







Also Tag's can't seem to say say I really want one either


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm going to be lynched for saying this, but.... Breitling.









I'm sure they're technically very good, but can't get past the busy looks.

sorry









Rich


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

watches in my price range im only just coming around to oris and tissot i really like them now but always thought they were a bit odd dont know why - but id have to say ive always thought tags to be a bit chavvy mainly because there was so many fakes around you couldnt tell if they were real or not.

jacob and co if ever i meet someone with one of those things on i swear ill do time for them :*****:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Alpha


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I'm going to be lynched for saying this, but.... Breitling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gets my vote too. they hurt my eyes


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Alpha




















Rich


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Omega









Really! There are one or two (vintage) models I really like, but every time I go to research them on the Internet I'm turned off by the veritable flood of boring, dreary 60's/70's dress models in my search results that all look exactly the same to me. It turns me off the entire brand and somehow makes the likes of Longines appear that much more "exclusive" somehow. Omega just appear "common" by comparison.

[EDIT]Just a quick edit to touch on what Toshi said. Breitling: Yep, I felt the same way until a couple of years ago. Now, I've got the hots for Breitling! I've no idea why. Nowt so fickle as watch collectors I suppose







[/EDIT]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Alpha


Read the question again Phil











> Have you got any watch brands *you think you should like* but for some reason or other when you think about it you don't ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega







Breitling









How can you not like them?









They form the backbone of my collection .... nice to know they are popular









Breitling I can understand, some models are a bit OTT but Omega?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a fan of Breitlings, TAG Heuer (I would have a Heuer though), Panerai and to be honest most pieces produced after the 70's.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I would say Breitling also - I have tried, and tried, and then tried some more but sorry... I know they are top notch by quality standards etc. but there's something about that logo and the dials...

RADO also comes to mind. I really should like those, but I don't...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to admit but with the exception of the Speedy, Omega just does not do it for me. Don't know why but might be due to the fact when I was at sea a lot of folks had an Omega. Trouble was the ones that couldn't afford them all had fakes and this sort of tainted them for me.

Breitling I like the more restrained models such as the Superocean and Aerospace.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

knuteols said:


> I would say Breitling also - I have tried, and tried, and then tried some more but sorry... I know they are top notch by quality standards etc. but there's something about that logo and *the dials...*


What's up with the dials







Nice and clear and simple


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > I would say Breitling also - I have tried, and tried, and then tried some more but sorry... I know they are top notch by quality standards etc. but there's something about that logo and *the dials...*
> ...


Why ist it every time I see that dial I think there should be about 12 pushers









Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JoT said:


> Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Brietling are like marmite - love them or hate them. The only one that comes anywhere near to convincing me is the Super Ocean, but when I think about the cost I know I'd spend it on another watch.

Omega on the other hand.... the Seamaster 1000m is my ultimate. One of these days...... 









Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

For me the watches that I just can't get are Audemars Piguet and Panerai, and I struggle with most TAG (less so the older ones)

I don't know why as there is nothing particularly offensive







about any of them (apart from the prices







)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


> For me the watches that I just can't get are Audemars Piguet


Agreed. I'm sure they are a well respected and top of the range brand but this stuff really does nothing for me.










It just seems a bit over the top.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

JoT said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > I would say Breitling also - I have tried, and tried, and then tried some more but sorry... I know they are top notch by quality standards etc. but there's something about that logo and *the dials...*
> ...


i'm sure they're ever so good, but they just don't do it for me. I'd go cross eyed looking at that and it would take me ages to read the time as i'd get sidetracked by all the other stuff. A guy who worked at our place had a Breitling with a MOP dial and it was just a bit too much really.

Some Omegas are very nice (speedys, black planet ocean, railmaster) but I'm not a fan of seamasters, likewise I don't like tag divers - well actually any of the tags really, except for the carreras and monzas which i think are very nice.

I don't know what I _should_ like - I've still not seen that many watches, but I know what _I_ like


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Breitling too for me. It's love hate relationship. Sometimes I'm just about to pull the trigger but then recoil because I think it's too 'bling' . I'll probably get one anyway.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Not Panerai - I know I don't like those.







But I feel I should like some of the high-end horology brands - Patek, Vacheron, Breguet, Blancpain etc. Trouble is if I see one I like it is always at least ten years old. I hate all the new stuff. Don't get me started on Zeniith...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I bet John's wishing he hadn't started this thread now









Rich

(why isn't my tongue moving???)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> why isn't my tongue moving?


Ah... the age old question


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Alpha


Rolex


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Modern Omegas..... I finally understand, and kinda appreciate, why you might like a PO... but the modern SM300s.... I just dont get em at all.

Agree the AP Royal Oak is beyond me as well... its a bit 80s.... I liked the 80s, but wearing an AP says something about me that I dont want it to say... you wait, i'll end up with one next week now ive said that, and I will extol its virtues!

And Alphas... you lot say I should like em, but I dont get it....

And no Rolex bashing so far... amazing... I like em, but you knew that...

(Edited: in the time it took me to write this post PG posted a bash on Rolex... ahh well..)

Doxas... I used to like em, but you can only repackage that dial so many times... Im over em.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Probably any watch which costs over Â£1000









I really like my Breitling Super Ocean but no way would I pay the Â£1400+ list price for a new one









I got my oldie for Â£700 which is the most I`ve paid for any watch


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

This is tricky, particularly given the empty bottles next to me...









I have to say Rolex - it's the boggly date eyes they invariably seem to have, and some (to me) horribly old fashioned designs. I don't even bother reading up on them enough to be able to name names, but there are some bi-colour gold/silver jobs that make me feel slightly queasy. I think it was the college years working in the less desirable end of the motor trade that did it...









That said, there are SOME more modern Rolex I really do like (the one in the sales section at the moment is pretty nice Rich ), it's just I don't think I'd ever part with the money for one m'self.

Also understand the comments on many Breitlings (too flashy for me), and modern Omegas which to some extent I think have lost their way (Railmasters, the odd Seamaster and some Speedies excepted). I love 50's and some 60's/70's Omegas though (and I LOVE my Dynamic!







), so I'm letting them off the hook and hoping they find their way again soon.

There's no "good" brand I can think of where there's not a single watch I like, but Rolex definitely get my vote as the highly regarded brand with the least appeal for me. Okay, I've finished, you can lynch my now...









S.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshi said:


> (why isn't my tongue moving???)










:lol: someone's been drinking even more than me........


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I'm going to be lynched for saying this, but.... Breitling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, i look at their website wanting to like them, but none of their range jumps out at me.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Seiko.

I really try to like them...everyone else seems to like them...but, they just don't light my fire.

Neary every time I see one I think, "Oh, another souless Seiko...ho hum."

Is it just me?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Doxas... I used to like em, but you can only repackage that dial so many times...


I've become a bit of a Doxa-holic over the last 4 months but I have to say I know what you mean. I think this is what's driven Doxa to introduce the 5000T, but after owning one for a couple of weeks personally I much prefer the 750Ts. Old school Doxa styling for me any day









Rich


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Alas said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > knuteols said:
> ...


What's wrong with Breitling? I would like to see somthing like this again


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I agree. Or the TopTime chronos from the '60s those are lovely.

Breitling are in that category of I don't like them and I know I don't and I don't think I should. Panerai and Tag are also in this bucket.

However, what I think is more interesting is, what I think the original question was driving at, is those brands that you _feel_ you _ought_ to like but don't for some reason. I think these will typically be the more expensive/better known brands as they are the ones that have the brand awareness/mindshare (getting a bit marketing gobbledegook-ey here ) and have the the image that they have tried to create around it.

For me the brand that is perhaps top of this list is Ulysse Nardin - I really want to like them, I feel I should like them, but every time I look at one I just think "oh, no, what were they thinking of?".

Of course it is rare that every single watch from a manufacturer will merit the same response - even those in my first category above have watches that I look at and think, "hmm, maybe ...".

Also our personal and individual tastes and opinions change over time - isn't that what keeps us grinding at the WISmill ... ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My favourite Brietling


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I would like to see Breitling do an updated Shark









My favourite Breitling is the Chrono Avenger not even a hint of Bling


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Have you got any watch brands you think you should like but for some reason or other when you think about it you don't ?
> 
> For me it is Panerai .... I keep thinking I should like them ..... but I just don't get the brand at all
> 
> Is there anyone of the Paneristi who can convince me otherwise?


Two years on 

I tried several Panerai on this week, still don't get them :lol:

Seems a hell of a lot to pay for a Unitas!


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Not going to be a popular opinion on this forum I suspect, but pretty much anything that isn't Swiss. Except for Hamilton. Not sure why, I just can't get excited about a Japanese watch.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not keen on AP's, TAG (But that excludes the older Heuer models) ostentatious Rolex or anything gold plated.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Scouse said:


> I'm not keen on AP's, TAG (But that excludes the older Heuer models) ostentatious Rolex or anything gold plated.


Well said, Scouse - I'd agree dead on with the brands you've selected.









To those I would add Hublot, because they all look the same to me and and they are too heavy looking for my liking.

Not sure about the gold-plated thing - there are some classy looking watches out there that are either plated or solid gold so I couldn't quite make a sweeping statement like, that but I think I know what you're getting at - the Rolexes that really do my head in are the flashy blingtastic ostentatious ones (which are usually heavy on the gold!)

I also don't really 'get' Rado - should I?


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, not a fan of Hublot at all. I can't say I especially like Rado, but in the flesh they're much nicer than they seem from photos. Would never own one though.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Good thread.

I never understood the attraction of Frank Muller, until someone I know traded his tacky platinum sub for a grand complication (he earns a LOT more than I do!). Very busy, but still nice.

Like others have mentioned there are a lot of brands that have lost their Mojo - Breitling, Zenith, TAG and Oris don't do anything for me on their modern ranges (although I have some of the older models and really like them). One brand really stands out is Graham - does not make my wrist twitch at all

One of the good things about this forum is that it does open your eyes. I'd never heard of Sinn before but now want one, and I must get an RLT to add to my collection. I've also added Timex and Services to my collection as a direct result of this forum


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

I think it would be Seiko for me, for some reason they brand doesn't give me a buzz. Very unfair as Seiko was my main watch for around 25 years, repaired several times and finally lost. I'd still be wearing it if I hadn't lost it. Its just an illogical thing.

Tissot, for different reasons. I like the brand, I like the styles and they have enough quality to not be run of the mill. So I should like them and they should be near top of my list. Unfortunately my experience with their after sales means I could never buy another new one.

Rolex is the opposite, I always thought I disliked them as being over bearing. I was quite surprised to find that even as recently as the '80s they were making some quite classy watches. I'd be very happy with some that I've seen.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

TAG Heuer ... I work with a bloke I dont like a real superficial narcissistic son of a bitch he wears one, so I just dont like them.


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

Breitling way too fussy for me, then again I don't even really like ANY chronos...

Rolex - there I said it! - I DETEST the date bubble on the crystal.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't honestly say that I dislike all the models in any one brand but more specifically....

G-Shocks, God knows I've tried to persuade myself but I can't like the fugly buggers.

I love most Omegas but the current Constellation range is :bad: "claws" & roman numerals on the bezel - what's all that about?

Biggest disappointment was seeing a Hamilton Ventura in the metal and I'm still not sure why as even now I like the photos of them.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Frank Muller does nothing for me, but it seems everyone else gets excited by them...... is it me?? :bored:

A.P. and Patek Phillipe as well.......... i appreciate the beauty of the Patek movements but no soul there for me.....too clinical.......... although i do LOVE JLC, IWC & Omega...... just need to find a rich women to help me buy some..... :jump:


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

The main one for me is GRAHAM. I look at them and just think oh dear. Others i'm not too keen on are- CORUM, CARTIER, BREMONT and believe it or not, OMEGA !


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

Seiko and Citizen.

i'm so sorry, i feel dirty.


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

oh apart from the monster... that's a given right? Everyone loves a monster...


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

SEIKO. I've tried so hard to like Seikoâ€™s, bought quite a few but been disappointed & got rid of all of them. The last one was a new SKX013 and the quality of assembly was bad, nothing lined up correctly (chapter ring, date wheel etc) and it lost about 40 seconds a day. I know this is sacrilege as they are so well respected on here but for me the quality has just not been there.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Jaeger Le Coutre ( I hope I've spelt that correctly) I do like the look of a reverso.


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've often seen Tags I quite like, but when I think of it I get this image of a lank haired, sleazy, medallion wearing tea bag salesman I used to work with. he used to think he was such a hit with the ladies.....urgh! Aside from that everyone would think I bought it in the Shanghai fakes market.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Oddly, IWC - I love looking at the watches, in fact it's one of my favourite brands in many ways... But I've never found the one that suits me so well I feel like it's 'my watch' and I have to have it, there's always something that makes me think twice (perhaps it's the price!). Then again, a vintage jumbo Ingenieur or aquatimer would change my mind pretty quickly.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have managed to miss an entire thread of whining! not like me at all









not really interested in brands as such. and not interested in the really high end stuff at all to be honest.

very tired of the brand knocking either through snobbery or its inverse - tag heuer and rolex being the best examples of those.

am much more interested in the individual watches available.

in terms of what is in the middle i dont like the way iwc, zenith & rolex are going. but they each have a couple of models i really like.

breitling mostly dont do it for me although that new one is nice and the colt and superocean aren't too bad.

some casios i really like, most not. entry level seikos are ok but their better stuff is just better.

dont dislike anonimo and pannerieerrrie - just dont get them ( and still dont know how to pronounce panniieriieriie ). a 024 might be nice though 

not too happy with the trend for bigger and fussier watches right across the board.

also not happy that prices are for ever going up - all brands as far as i can see, and that europe doest seen to be an important marketplace anymore.

and custom bracelet/strap mounts whats that about. actually would really like the option of buying head only from an AD so i can piff them off by putting a nato or rhino or toshi on 'em.

california dials, cut digits, reserve indicators, lib dems, twitter, hot food on cold plates, cold beer in a warm glass, getting older/balder, nothing good on the telly anymore, speed cameras yadda yadda yadda ...

:dummyspit:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Breitling - too much happening on the face for my liking :yucky: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Good question John although it seems to have been misinterpreted somewhat along the line.

I can usually find at least one watch in a brands back catalogue that I like but I have to say most modern watches leave me cold somehow.

Of the brands I think I should like but don't Rolex and Panerai are probably the two biggest offenders.

Rolex because I kinda resent the fact that they're the default choice for so many, plus there are so many more interesting and technically superior watches out there. I also don't understand why people eulogise about the vintage models so much, yes they're a classic design but are they really worth the money people ask for them? I think most of the time it's people protecting their own little investments and talking the price up accordingly. As for rarity, forget that. Most Subs were made in their millions so why exactly are they now so special? I'd like to think that one day this house of cards will come tumbling down but somehow I doubt it'll happen. Oh and I really don't like the new ceramic bezel models, poor proportions, way too much info on or around the dial which itself looks too small.

Panerai well to my simple mind it's another case of hype over substance. The core models are mechanically pretty crude, the cases are cumbersome and I'd imagine pretty uncomfortable with that massive crown guard and people are seemingly willing to pay thousands of pounds for this. It's beyond me.

Cheers,

Gary (off to lie down in a darkened room with a large G&T)


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

Tags don't do it for me either, having bought a few in my time and felt somehow cheated.


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

bsa said:


> TAG Heuer ... I work with a bloke I dont like a real superficial narcissistic son of a bitch he wears one, so I just dont like them.


A good enough reason in my opinion!


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Breitling, Im assured quality is up there - but they mostly appear way to bling.


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

declanh said:


> Breitling, Im assured quality is up there - but they mostly appear way to bling.


Although theres a nice one in the Sales section...


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it would be easier to vote for my favourites!!

I cant get on with Rolex, Tag Heuer and surprisingly Breitling.

Rolex are purely overpriced and I have so many friends who wear them purely for the name and when quizzed on the movement all they say is "I dunno" and I have even heard complaints like this from them "I paid Â£3grand for this watch and it doesnt even keep perfect time, how bad is that?" How bad is that indeed!! Give em a cheap quartz replica and have done with em!

Tag Heuer is again one of those mainstream brands where there ten a penny and many are quartz which arent my bag or replicas, I like some of their sporty appeal on some models however but thats me being mega generous to them.

Breitling is my surprise dislike simply because I think they are also getting more mainstream plus Breitling was the one watch I always dreamed about owning and I have had 3 now and always flipped them simply because they just do nothing for me on the wrist they just dont excite me, weird!

As for my fav - gotta be Omega, every time i put a speedy on I cant help but wrist-watch and play with chrono to time even silly things like boiling an egg. I think that they represent quality for reasonable cost with a real daily wear feel about them as your main and only watch if that makes any sense?

regards

Dave


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

1. Breitling

2. Franck Muller

3. Audemar Piquet

4. Citizen/Poljot


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

knuteols said:


> I would say Breitling also - I have tried, and tried, and then tried some more but sorry... I know they are top notch by quality standards etc. but there's something about that logo and the dials...
> 
> RADO also comes to mind. I really should like those, but I don't...


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

UGfan said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > I would say Breitling also - I have tried, and tried, and then tried some more but sorry... I know they are top notch by quality standards etc. but there's something about that logo and the dials...
> ...


I should like Vacheron Constantin-great heritage,some seriously awesome complications but I just find them uninspiring,sorry!,and even if I had the money I would never buy one.

Rolex-I know lots of people covet them but aren't they just the teeniest bit Nouveaux Riche? They are also a Mugger Magnet of the first order,you may as well hang a sign round your neck saying"I am loaded,rob me!"

Christopher Ward watches-I like the C20 Lido and the Brooklands Power Reserve watch but the rest leave me cold.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Speech said:


> oh apart from the monster... that's a given right? Everyone loves a monster...


Errr, no!!







:thumbsdown: :yucky:

Actually although I do own a few Seikos & freely acknowledge that they are well made, I`m not that keen on the brand :no:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In answer to JOT's original question I also wanted to like Panerai, I wanted one maybe it was just all the hype on various websites I don't know but when I went along for a serious look with a view to a possible purchase I was a bit underwhelmed even at some of the more expensive ones I tried on. No doubting the obvious quality or the wrist presence but they just didn't do anything for me at all.

As for some I just don't get surprisingly the old style Sea Dweller, realistically not much different from a Sub and if people were honest not that great a seller when they were reasonably available. The Deep Sea as well I had my name down for one when I first read about them but I might revise that if they were to do something in the future with the bracelet.

Some I definitely don't get at all.

Seiko Monster......WHY!! good job I didn't pay a lot for it or I would have been really disappointed.

Look-A-Likey's that cost more than a tenner, why bother and especially with the more expensive ones, why would you pay upwards of Â£400/Â£500 quid for one when they are falling off Hong Kong market stalls for a tenner is beyond me. And I don't just mean Rolex copies, insert you own choice of brand to suit. There are plenty of nice watches around at that sort of money.

Watches, any, that have stars or sports people's names on them, what's that all about, they are only going to be next years hasbeen. For example maybe a Schumacher Speedy............Schu Who ???? :lol: :lol:

I'd better go and get my old fire proof boiler suite out of my truck now


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

In the spirit of the original question:

TUDOR - I really like a few of the watches and very much fancy their lovely daytona-ish chrono... if only it didn't say TUDOR on it. Not for snobby reasons, it just reminds me of King Henry VIII and all that! Which reminds me of sitting in school bored out of my mind. I wish they'd called them something else.

And also, I'm afraid, ORIENT, which I really want to like - some great watches seen on this forum, I just wish they'd re-design the logo so it was a bit more discrete and tasteful. A simple clean font without all the embellishment would be fine. Again, it's not a brand snob thing at all, it's just a graphic design issue, 'Orient' in itself is a perfectly good name. But a cool logo can make (or break) a watch dial, and every part of the design and its associations counts. It's not rocket science, even NIXON looks cool written on a watch, and they're hardly competing with the big boys.

Tudor and Orient owners, I do hope you're not offended - this is more to do with a particular taste in logo design than with taste in watches.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the styles of most watches from the 20s to the 60s(I'm just a Young Fogey at heart!)so I feel I ought to like Dreyfuss abd Co and JT Windmills watches and yet I don't.In the case of the former,I'm put off by their refusal to say what kind of movements they use.Given that they are an offshoot of Rotary I suspect they use Japanese movements.Personally,I don't have a problem with that-I just wish they'd be upfront about it.I also feel that the message on the dials"Hand Made" is a little misleading.They are hand-assembled,at least in part,but that is not the same as being hand-made.

In the case of JT Windmills,I feel they are trying too hard to be retro.I find it a bit self-consciously dated.

I ought to like Vacheron Constantin's 1921 American and IWC's 1937 PIlots'watches-both based on historic styles-but they have the same fault,IMO,in that they take Art-Deco style and blow it up to modern dimensions so the end result looks a bit bloated.

I do like Patek's Chronometro Gondolo watches,particularly the rose-gold tonneau with the guilloche dial.I think it is beautiful!Sadly,I will never be able to afford one!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Should like but don't....

Has to be contemporary Omega...have my late father's gold Omega from 1960 which I love and an Alpha "PO" for fun, so I ought to like them. But I can't find a modern Omega that appeals at all. I had even made up my mind to go with a Railmaster because they look great in pictures, but trying one on in the shop I was completely put off and I don't even know why.


----------

